# What do you think is the worst thing about you?



## Bluesman (Oct 3, 2011)

Hahahaha got to see how many replies this one gets ?


The worst thing about me is people i nkow always want to tell me their troubles and i don't know what to say!

Also i get fed up of folk complaining about "how their hard their lives are" when there are folk starving to death in the world.

There's lots more but i can't think of them just now i'll be back with more later


----------



## Nacian (Oct 3, 2011)

I talk a lot. Haha....:adoration:


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Oct 3, 2011)

When I am drunk I talk FAR to much. 
I don't like my body so that, but I am taking steps to rectify that.

Most things that I don't like about myself can be changed, it would take some effort, but it can be done. (e.g. social anxiety, confidence issues so on) 
Things I can't change I don't really pay much attention too, I got some stretchmarks from the weight gain while I was on steroids and though I find it annoying because it is quite large (in width) and red, I know in time it will fade to a silvery colour (have stretch marks around my arms and legs from growing as a kid and they're barely noticable now) I can't really change it so why dislike it, same with crohns, I don't particularly like having it but it cannot be changed so why should I hate that I have it? just deal and move on.


----------



## elite (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm a first-class snob.

Well, when people are not asking me for opinions, I'm usually a pretty nice guy.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll get round to answering later...


----------



## Nacian (Oct 3, 2011)

elite said:


> I'm a first-class snob.
> 
> Well, when people are not asking me for opinions, I'm usually a pretty nice guy.


what doe a first class snob do?


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 3, 2011)

ProcrastinationStation said:


> When I am drunk I talk FAR to much.
> I don't like my body so that, but I am taking steps to rectify that.
> 
> Most things that I don't like about myself can be changed, it would take some effort, but it can be done. (e.g. social anxiety, confidence issues so on)
> Things I can't change I don't really pay much attention too, I got some stretchmarks from the weight gain while I was on steroids and though I find it annoying because it is quite large (in width) and red, I know in time it will fade to a silvery colour (have stretch marks around my arms and legs from growing as a kid and they're barely noticable now) I can't really change it so why dislike it, same with crohns, I don't particularly like having it but it cannot be changed so why should I hate that I have it? just deal and move on.




I read this and found it hard to connect the statement with the photo of the good looking guy?

 However i have no reason to disbelieve anything that was stated and i have nothing admiration for your attitude.

 Life is cruel and cold sometimes and no matter what comfort is offered or given it does not change the truth that we have to live with. In todays shallow world of good looks being confident and outgoing and good looking is a must!!

 Hats off to you young man and i,m sure with the attitude you display here you will go far in life and be happy.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2011)

I am paranoid and I overreact.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 3, 2011)

Procrastination.


----------



## Scarlett_156 (Oct 3, 2011)

I can't control the power.  It comes in flashes and bursts, sometimes at the exact moment I DON'T want it, and can't call it up reliably when I need it.  Aunt Ida won't let me come to anymore barbecues because of what happened at the last one, with the bandstand catching on fire.  I get angry at people saying wrong things on the internet; that can cause a surge.  I've melted six keyboards in the last three months.  I can't put in anymore work requisitions; I've paid for the last two out of pocket. 

And the mind-reading.  Who wants to be able to read people's minds?  Why did I ever think that would be something useful???  WHY did I have to take that genie up on its offer??!! WHY???!!!!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 3, 2011)

Finishing other people's sentences. I speak incredibly quickly, so when I'm having a conversation with someone who isn't going at the same pace I find it awfully difficult to concentrate, to the point where I get a headache -- so, I hurry them along a bit. To be fair, I only do it with people who take ten minutes to tell a story about going to the shop. I try my hardest not to do it, but it's no use.

Speaking my mind. If I know someone's lying, I'll say so; if I don't like the way someone's behaving, I'll mention it; if a builder uses our toilet without asking, I'll bring it to light. Another very bad social habit I've picked up, but another I just can't shake off .

I'm quite pedantic as well. If someone says something like: "Yeah, I love chimpanzees; most intelligent monkey on Earth you know", I'll say "They're apes, not monkeys." Is it so important that I mention that? Why do I do it? WHY!

I like to believe it's because I think facts are really important, but who knows.


----------



## Phyllis (Oct 3, 2011)

Scarlett_156 said:


> I can't control the power.  It comes in flashes and bursts, sometimes at the exact moment I DON'T want it, and can't call it up reliably when I need it.  Aunt Ida won't let me come to anymore barbecues because of what happened at the last one, with the bandstand catching on fire.  I get angry at people saying wrong things on the internet; that can cause a surge.  I've melted six keyboards in the last three months.  I can't put in anymore work requisitions; I've paid for the last two out of pocket.
> 
> And the mind-reading.  Who wants to be able to read people's minds?  Why did I ever think that would be something useful???  WHY did I have to take that genie up on its offer??!! WHY???!!!!



LOL!  Funny stuff ... loved every bit of it!

The worst thing about me is my *tendency to explode with rage at all kinds of stupidity.*  No matter how old I get, I'm still surprised at some of the really stupid things people (including those in government) say and do, especially when someone gets hurt, even more so when it affects my life.  Sometimes I just have to take a break from watching the news because I get so angry that I'm afraid I'll smash something ... or even have a stroke.  My husband can somehow deal with it all more calmly, but he doesn't have my too-short fuse.  I envy his self-control.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Oct 3, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> I read this and found it hard to connect the statement with the photo of the good looking guy?
> 
> However i have no reason to disbelieve anything that was stated and i have nothing admiration for your attitude.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I suppose that in part the body thing comes down to confidence issues. I don't think I am particularly attractive at all, though I wouldn't go as far as to call myself ugly (Mainly because of what a freind told me once when I told her I didn't like how I looked (there's nothing wrong with you, like you're not bad looking or anything) and the frankness which that was said always makes me smile when I think of it. I don't realy understand why or how someone could find me attractive. I don't say that in a negative way though more as a statement of fact, I don't feel bad about it or worry about it generally. I am sure that my opinion of how I look will change in time as I get older and gain confidence.

I suppose the easiest way to describe it is that though people have found me attractive and have told me so, I just don't really get it/see it. It would be the same as someone saying that you're hideously ugly and you just don't make the connection with that statement with what you see in the mirror.


----------



## josh.townley (Oct 3, 2011)

Bloggsworth said:


> Procrastination.


Haha, well done. This is one of mine, too.

I also take on too many hobbies, and I get annoyed that I don't have enough time to do all of them.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Oct 3, 2011)

> I'm quite pedantic as well. If someone says something like: "Yeah, I love chimpanzees; most intelligent monkey on Earth you know", I'll say "They're apes, not monkeys." Is it so important that I mention that? Why do I do it? WHY!


Haha, I can be like that too, sometimes. Today in class we were talking about Raymond Carver's "Popular Mechanics" and this girl was like, "That reminds me of that one story, _Pink Elephants_." So of course I had to respond with, "I think you mean _Hills With White Elephants_." Lol, not exactly the same as the apes vs. monkeys thing, but I have a tendency to be a know-it-all sometimes too. 

I also procrastinate, especially when I have to do homework on the computer. I always end up messing around on the internet.

Sometimes I'm too shy, but I'm growing out of it.


----------



## RM Americano (Oct 3, 2011)

I have no sympathy for people who don't work hard and suffer for it.


----------



## Like a Fox (Oct 3, 2011)

DW - It's actually Hills _Like_ White Elephants.


Haha 


I have lots of terrible qualities.
I'm an attention seeker. Egomaniac. Self important. 
I'm vain, occasionally arrogant. 'Always right'.
I'm a bad winner and a worse loser.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 3, 2011)

Dreamworx95 said:


> "That reminds me of that one story, _Pink Elephants_." So of course I had to respond with, "I think you mean _Hills With White Elephants_."





Like a Fox said:


> It's actually Hills _Like_ White Elephants.



FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT! *eats popcorn*


----------



## caelum (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey, I don't think there's anything wrong with being pedantic so long as its coming from a place of genuinely wanting to help someone see something that you do and they don't.  Every good teacher's that way.  Where it goes wrong is when people constantly correct out of an insecure superior act, or worse pretend to teach something they have no clue about.  I've literally seen people lie their faces off on something trying to sound like an authority.  Pretenders, I say.

As for flaws, I can bee too harsh a judge of people.  But I'm improving on that.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2011)

I ask an endless amount of questions. I want to know everything. :grin: A


----------



## beanlord56 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm highly aggressive, lazy, overly critical, and often opinionated.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm perfect. *shrugs*


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Oct 3, 2011)

Perfection is a flaw. 

That's why I'm flawless.


----------



## Cran (Oct 3, 2011)

I've been described as "subtle ... like a sledgehammer".

I've also been on the manic/depressive seesaw at various times in my life.


PS - *Ox*, _Nature abhors perfection ... _


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm a pedantic, solipsistic, intolerant, impatient, stubborn control freak.  Also, I hate to be wrong, to the point where I find myself picking arguments about something stupid just to dodge the fact that I was previously wrong.  And I'm a bad loser.  Plus, I hate listening to people whine, and I find I have little sympathy for those who do so.  I would say that overall, I'm just kind of an asshole.


----------



## caelum (Oct 4, 2011)

Tiamat10 said:


> I'm a pedantic, solipsistic, intolerant, impatient, stubborn control freak.  Also, I hate to be wrong, to the point where I find myself picking arguments about something stupid just to dodge the fact that I was previously wrong.  And I'm a bad loser.  Plus, I hate listening to people whine, and I find I have little sympathy for those who do so.  I would say that overall, I'm just kind of an asshole.


You sound intense.  Must be the red hair.  I'm kinda the opposite, the "drop all your woes on" person who will always lend an ear and commiserate.  I am not nice though.  I am NOT nice.  Okay, I'm kinda nice.


----------



## Winston (Oct 4, 2011)

The worst thing about me?  I see twenty-six responses from people, exposing their flaws for the world to see.  
And I enjoy it.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 4, 2011)

caelum said:


> You sound intense.  Must be the red hair.  I'm kinda the opposite, the "drop all your woes on" person who will always lend an ear and commiserate.  I am not nice though.  I am NOT nice.  Okay, I'm kinda nice.


I wouldn't say intense.  I'm actually quite laid back and upbeat.  I'm just very aware of my flaws, is all.  You, however, are supposed to be talking about your bad traits, and not the kind that make me smile and say "awwwww."


----------



## caelum (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh, I have my flaws.  Two or three of them, in addition to the one I mentioned up there.  We won't speak of them though.



			
				Winston said:
			
		

> The worst thing about me? I see twenty-six responses from people, exposing their flaws for the world to see.
> And I enjoy it.


As far as worst things go, that's not that bad.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a huge ego. ( but i don't like to talk about it) i,m also a liar.

They tell me at work i'm a show off because i play the piano at work whenever i get a chance. ( but i think they are just jealous)

I tend to see things in people and tell them what i see, for example i might you are a strong character and they believe me but i,m saying it really because i know they are weak but in my way i,m trying to make them feel strong !! lol ( the amazing thing is they almost always believe me !! i must be a good liar !!)

There,s lots more i,m sure but i can't think just now.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 4, 2011)

I _honestly_ haven't told a lie (with the intention of lying) since I was about fourteen, even the ones where you say "Yeah, I think you look nice". Trust me, that ain't good; lying can be quite noble. I do it because I think the truth is far more important, but it's caused 90% of the rows I've had with friends and family. Not good at all. Quite mean-spirited on the surface but, again, I try not to do it.

Can you take me under your wing Bluesman? And no offence, but why do you sometimes use commas instead of apostrophes? Love you man :indecisiveness:.


----------



## garza (Oct 4, 2011)

RM Americano - You need have no sympathy for me. I've never worked hard. I've never had a regular job in my life. But I've suffered none atall because of it.

As for my faults I'm arrogant, opinionated, and a control freak when in the presence of people less sure of themselves. My arrogance is based on a steady record of success beginning my first day of school. My opinions are based on solid research. And I have no patience for those who will not stand up and defend themselves.


----------



## BabaYaga (Oct 4, 2011)

ProcrastinationStation said:


> Thank you, I suppose that in part the body thing comes down to confidence issues. I don't think I am particularly attractive at all, though I wouldn't go as far as to call myself ugly (Mainly because of what a freind told me once when I told her I didn't like how I looked (there's nothing wrong with you, like you're not bad looking or anything) and the frankness which that was said always makes me smile when I think of it. I don't realy understand why or how someone could find me attractive. I don't say that in a negative way though more as a statement of fact, I don't feel bad about it or worry about it generally. I am sure that my opinion of how I look will change in time as I get older and gain confidence.
> 
> I suppose the easiest way to describe it is that though people have found me attractive and have told me so, I just don't really get it/see it. It would be the same as someone saying that you're hideously ugly and you just don't make the connection with that statement with what you see in the mirror.



So you're not bad looking and you're humble about it... get a real flaw g'dmit!


----------



## BabaYaga (Oct 4, 2011)

I've got a crazy bad temper. I really admire people who can pick their battles, calm down and be rational. I used to try 'walk' it off until I walked 5km from work and still felt like smashing someone's face in. I've punched walls, kicked the bases out of buckets and thrown a clothes horse over a wall all without meaning to. I've never hurt another living thing (in fact I cut out red meat to reduce my aggression- ha ha ha) but inanimate objects are not safe when the red mist descends.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm a biter: when I'm super angry, I bite into my hand or the remote control as hard as I can then take deep breaths. The pain almost immediately vanquishes the anger for at least an hour; that's usually when I start stewing . . . and plotting. 

:hell_pawn:

The controlled breathing holds off most of that bile, though. Not exactly Dalai Lama tranquility, but it helps me.


----------



## j.w.olson (Oct 4, 2011)

For me it's pride. And the desire to show off. And while in some areas I expect more from myself than others (dedication, discipline, physical fitness, getting up early), there are plenty of areas where I expect more from others than from myself (not interrupting or talking about boring things, mainly).


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 4, 2011)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I _honestly_ haven't told a lie (with the intention of lying) since I was about fourteen, even the ones where you say "Yeah, I think you look nice". Trust me, that ain't good; lying can be quite noble. I do it because I think the truth is far more important, but it's caused 90% of the rows I've had with friends and family. Not good at all. Quite mean-spirited on the surface but, again, I try not to do it.
> 
> Can you take me under your wing Bluesman? And no offence, but why do you sometimes use commas instead of apostrophes? Love you man :indecisiveness:.



Howdy Bruno..... I'm always willing to lend a hand to anyone so feel free to ask whatever you like it's cool. As for punctuation and stuff that's down to my very poor education, actually it wasn't poor it was none existent but hey people seem to catch my drift, however i'm working on it i just need to type sllllllllllowly and not be careless  yell if you need any help but i'm not sure i'll be any good! lol


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 4, 2011)

Nahhhhh man, your punctuation is fine. I _assumed_ you had a dodgy apostrophe key or something . 

By the way, when I said "take me under your wing", I meant teach me the intricacies of lying. I was half-joking, though. 

What would you do if someone asked you what you thought of their outfit? Do you say "It looks nice" no matter what?


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 4, 2011)

Nah i told the wife alittle while ago that she looked crap and my daughter kicked my butt, then my wife kicked my butt and we all waited another hour well she got changed to go out to dinner. I was only being honest i wasn't lying but maybe i should have and in future when she asked i'll yes darling you look gorgeous (wink) now can we go eat  you just can't win i'm a liar and i feel bad i tell the truth and get a rolicking!!! you tell me what i should say ?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 4, 2011)

I usually don't like the outfits my sisters and mum wear, so I just say "I'm a boy, I know nothing", AKA "It looks bloody awful". 

I used to lie a lot about knowing famous people. The only one that was actually true is that I'm related to Sharon Tate (she was in The Fearless Vampire Killers). She was killed by Charles Manson. Oh, and my sister once followed the woman who plays Big Mo in Eastenders around Bromley Shopping Centre.

The untrue ones (bear in mind I was only twelve-years-old):

Michael Jackson is my uncle.

My mum was married to Salman Rushdie.

The song Wonderwall by Oasis is actually about me.

Frank Bruno came to my house once. He liked me so much that he changed his name from Frank Parchment to the one you all know and love.

So you said you were a liar, but what do you actually lie about? You seem quite honest.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 4, 2011)

Well i don't really lie, i tell the odd fib. Like i might say i hope Man city win at weekend (cough) !! or maybe i'd say "may the best man win" yuk, just little things like that nothing nasty or mean. i'm a very nice chap at heart. Well i think so !


----------



## Foxee (Oct 4, 2011)

List too long for this forum.


----------



## Winston (Oct 4, 2011)

Foxee said:


> List too long for this forum.



You can't pick one thing (hopefully, the worst)?  Pleeeeeeese?


----------



## Niklas (Oct 14, 2011)

I think my social isolation bugs a lot of people, especially when it sort of ruins friendships, because I'd rather sit on my bed and re-energize myself than go out with you on a walk to the park with your friends. And it's not their fault the relationships die either, it's because I need so much rest, so much alone time that I can't really hold up a friendship too well.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 14, 2011)

Well...  I, like others have a long list, but my main flaw is vulnerability.  I like to give everyone I meet, either in everyday life or online, benefit of the doubt.  Unfortunately that is a huge problem and I am often let down by some friends and some enemies as well.  What's sad is I cannot distingish the difference between someone telling me a little white lie, or from someone out to stooge me as has been done so, so many times in the past.  I guess it's easy to fool-a-fool.

This year I was taken for a ride but a certain group of people and certain situations came about due to these people.  I am only lucky enough I realised it before things really got out of hand.  I let them go as sad is it was for me, as I really thought highly of these people.  So yes...  Vulnerablitiy is a huge flaw on my part.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 14, 2011)

Some people can be so cruel if they feel they have easy pray. It's very sad.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 14, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> Some people can be so cruel if they feel they have easy pray. It's very sad.



Yes sir...  I wonder (even now) what it is they really wanted.  Anyway they did plenty of damage.  Getting over such treatment...  Well that's another story.  Whether I am still vulnerable enough to get stooged again, is another story.  Though I am more on guard these days.  If I feel uncomfortable with someone, I let them know.


----------



## Jon M (Oct 14, 2011)

People come up to me occasionally and ask if I can talk.

My personality type is basically schizoid. Already got the Flat Affect part nailed down.

Just a couple of my biggest flaws. They used to make me all warm and fuzzy, but now it's just old and I don't really know how to be any other way.


----------



## Jaé D. (Oct 15, 2011)

Procrastination.  
Territorial.  If I was a dog, I'd be constantly marking things.
OCD about certain things.   (I won't touch door handles and I rarely take anything off the top (or from the front)
I review my actions or responses to people too much.  I guess I have to make sure it "people-pleased."  This is what I hate most about myself.


----------



## DAAR84 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd imagine depression would be at the top of my list.


----------



## Zootalaws (Oct 18, 2011)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Finishing other people's sentences. I speak incredibly quickly, so when I'm having a conversation with someone who isn't going at the same pace I find it awfully difficult to concentrate, to the point where I get a headache -- so, I hurry them along a bit. To be fair, I only do it with people who take ten minutes to tell a story about going to the shop. I try my hardest not to do it, but it's no use.
> 
> Speaking my mind. If I know someone's lying, I'll say so; if I don't like the way someone's behaving, I'll mention it; if a builder uses our toilet without asking, I'll bring it to light. Another very bad social habit I've picked up, but another I just can't shake off .
> 
> ...



I think we're related


----------



## Zootalaws (Oct 18, 2011)

caelum said:


> Hey, I don't think there's anything wrong with being pedantic so long as its



...*as* long as *it's*


----------

